# TV Licence - Can they do this?



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Long story short..

I do not have a TV at one of my homes (only have 2!)

After telling the TV Licensing people this, they eventually took me of the 'chasing' list for 3 months.

I bought someone else a TV at the end of Jan and they're on to me again :evil:

I've e-mailed & confirmed it was a gift (refused to tell them where the TV ws being watched - that's what they asked to know) and then got a polite e-mail acknowledging my 'declaration' 

NOW have a letter saying they still have to visit to establish that I don't have a TV :evil:

Before anyone says just let them in man & chill....It's the principal that they are still saying _'you're a liar and you have to prove otherwise' _that has my back up :evil: :evil:

Can they insist on entry???


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Whenever you buy a TV or anything that can receive a signal they take your Postcode and it is immediately reported to TV licensing


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

jbell said:


> Whenever you buy a TV or anything that can receive a signal they take your Postcode and it is immediately reported to TV licensing


I realise that and answered that one for THEM....but it's the visit bit?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Buy it in cash next time! Bunch of barstewards :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just re did my car insurance, told them I had one MW10 conviction, they still asked for a copy of my license. I dont think they are claling me a liar, its just that there are liars out there and they dont know who is, and isnt.

Same principle m8, just let em in (although Ive never heard of this before) and thank them for checking so that they also do on those that do lie and make em pay so your license fee doesnt have to go up to compensate.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

damnitsfast said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever you buy a TV or anything that can receive a signal they take your Postcode and it is immediately reported to TV licensing
> ...


Obviously it's a random check, or you are perceived as very dodgy :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

jbell said:


> damnitsfast said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Quite right. Do you expect them to take everyone's word for it? Standard procedure for anything - random and risk-based checking.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

spain said:


> Buy it in cash next time! Bunch of barstewards :evil:


 I did! They still insist on having your details! Admit now, I could have given false one's :?



Karcsi said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > damnitsfast said:
> ...


Sorry, but disagree...this is different....and with all respect you all, you haven't spent hours, and it is literally hours on to these people to confirm that you haven't got a TV.

The 'system'...when you telephone or go on the Website doesn't give you the option to say 'I DO NOT HAVE A TV'...only the ways to buy one :evil:

SO when the guy/girl turns up, how do they establish that I don't have a set? They supposedly tell me when they are coming...so what's it going to be...a scene from The Bill 

They going to check in all my cupboards & wardrobes & in the attic??

A small LCD TV could be anywhere :!:

The question I posted is....

Can they do this? ie what rights of entry do they have, rather than can you understand why they want to!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

As far as I remember, they do not have an automatic right of entry. You must invite them in, or they need to get a warrant - which they only get if they can prove reasonable grounds for believing you have an unlicensed tv set.

Link seems to support this:

http://www.crazysquirrel.com/stuff/rants/tvlicence/television-licence-debate.jspx

Go practice your principles. :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep, I believe they can only get access to your house through invite or warrant.
Personally, I'd probably tell them to go "busy" themselves elsewhere, but it depends if they're going to keep hassling you about it.
Might just be easier to give in and get it over with.

Rogue


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

There's only one thing for it - when you hear them knocking, eat the tv... :lol:


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> As far as I remember, they do not have an automatic right of entry. You must invite them in, or they need to get a warrant - which they only get if they can prove reasonable grounds for believing you have an unlicensed tv set.
> 
> Link seems to support this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link 

So maybe I was in one today but...this is it, it's the way they approach the need for a licence that gets your back up & honestly, I am sure most of you would feel the same if you went into 'the system' :?

And, to have a letter saying 'thank-you for confirming you do not have a TV...but we are coming anyway' :?

And, this bit seems totally contradictory, once they have been, they take you off the system for 3 YEARS  :?: How's that for a way of dodging the system if you wanted too :twisted:

Anyway, at the moment, think I'll send them walking & see what happens....a bit of sport  

And as for this suggestion Rogue...



QuackingPlums said:


> There's only one thing for it - when you hear them knocking, eat the tv... :lol:


Sneeky...trying to trick me eh :wink: I haven't got a TV


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

damnitsfast said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> So maybe I was in one today but...this is it, it's the way they approach the need for a licence that gets your back up & honestly, I am sure most of you would feel the same if you went into 'the system' :?
> 
> ...


No probs. Perfectly understand how incompetent and obnoxious these revenue departments can be - always going after the easy target with a sledgehammer. Although, best not to antagonise them.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> There's only one thing for it - when you hear them knocking, eat the tv... :lol:


Sounds like..


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Total rip off. Got to have a license for owning a TV.

I built my own house last year and I had letters from the b******* before i even had a roof on the house threatening me with all sorts, it was totally stupid.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you should make an appointment for them to come and see your not TV then be out when they come and keep doing this untill they get sick :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one thing for it - when you hear them knocking, eat the tv... :lol:
> ...


LOL

No, its a toaster


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I had the same thing.

Bought a freeview box, gave details when purchased and a week later the letters started arriving even though the box had gone back! :?

I just kept binning the letters working on the principal that it was their time and money they were wasting and not mine. I had a TV but it wasn't connected to an aerial or any receiving device just my games consoles.

I had a letter every 3 weeks or so and all just got binned. They never did show up!


----------



## kahunatt (Feb 22, 2007)

shame they dont go the same lengths to get all the buggers who dont have car insurance, pay road tax etc etc......... :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

DXN said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


I was wondering if anybody else got that reference... :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just bin the letters.

If you dont have a TV, tell them to jog-on. Its the same situation for my Girlfriend at uni. They have to have a license per room in halls! That is 12 licenses per floor.

They have all grouped together and got a TV and license for the lounge/kitchen and they all kewep gettig letters.

I used to work with a guy that hadnt a TV license for 17 years. When ever the licensing people came round he said that it was not his house, he was babysitting and was in no position to let them in the house. Worked everytime. Tight git!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't have a tv - been waiting 3yrs for them to show, I gave up on me principle got nothing to hide I'll set the whippets on 'em :lol: that'll make' em jog on the soppy sighs


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

â€œCertainly you may visit my home and look round Mr TV license man. There will be an entry fee of Â£200 payable in advance and in the event you do not meet the agreed time this fee is not refundable and there will be an additional fee of Â£15 per minute.â€ - or similarâ€¦.

Donâ€™t forget they will have already used their equipment to check your house to see if you have a t.v. - and they can even tell which channel you are watching. The t.v. needs to be turned on for them to do this and it is usually done in the evening.


----------

